# First of the year



## forced2work (Jan 2, 2012)

I am going to be in the Pensacola area for 5 days after the first of year. I will have a Kayak that I can use and was wondering what is available at that time of year. fresh or salt does not matter to me my quiver has 3wt to 12 wts. so I can bring what ever is needed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

bull reds!.....9-10 wts with a sinking line....look for the birds!


----------



## forced2work (Jan 2, 2012)

a said:


> bull reds!.....9-10 wts with a sinking line....look for the birds!


I am guessing baitfish pattern such as ep and streamer?


----------



## Deathlehymn (Dec 3, 2012)

I like them bulls on an 8 wt. if you have a yak/boat. If they are schooling on top, they'll eat anything you throw. Otherwise, clousers and deceivers.


----------

